# Feldgrind - Not Long For This World



## Stevie-heathie (Jun 21, 2017)

Looks like MBK will only be making 250 more Feldgrinds before they tool up for the new Aergrinds. There is a special price for the next 100 to order. Just pulled the trigger myself. £105 incl UK P&P and VAT.

http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p24/the_feldgrind%3A__October_2014_-_September_2017.html

Best

Steve


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

It makes sense. It looks like AerGrind will be capable of being made in large quantities.

I mentioned that before, but I honestly don't think Feldgrind adds anything compared to the AerGrind, apart from smaller capacity. I had a chance to grind some beans with AerGrind and it was a joy to hold







.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I noticed that, so I've ordered one. Hoping that it will be a stepup from a Porlex & Rhinowares hand grinder which I currently use.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I want to get a hand grinder and an Aeropress for my travels but I know nothing about handgrinders. Would you guys recommend AerGrind or am I better with something else?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nopapercup said:


> I want to get a hand grinder and an Aeropress for my travels but I know nothing about handgrinders. Would you guys recommend AerGrind or am I better with something else?


They haven't been released to the big wide world yet but early reports on here and e.g., Brian's Coffee Spot, suggest that an aergrind and an aeropress will be a marriage made through the best dating website. So, worth hanging on.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Phil104 said:


> They haven't been released to the big wide world yet but early reports on here and e.g., Brian's Coffee Spot, suggest that an aergrind and an aeropress will be a marriage made through the best dating website. So, worth hanging on.


That's great, I'm in no desperate rush and according to the site it should be ready in October. But for the price is this the best portable option?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nopapercup said:


> That's great, I'm in no desperate rush and according to the site it should be ready in October. But for the price is this the best portable option?


It's not the cheapest option but in terms of quality it is probably the best for the price.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Phil104 said:


> It's not the cheapest option but in terms of quality it is probably the best for the price.


Thanks Phil I've just ordered one.


----------

